# Cycling on Christmas Day ?



## kingrollo (9 Dec 2019)

Has anyone been out cycling on Christmas day ?

Ive never done it - always had the kids family & dog to think of - but the kids and dog are older now - so tempted this year 

Or is Christmas family time to be cherished - and no cycling on that day ?


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2019)

Yep, weather permitting. I either go on my own and enjoy the low traffic, bus free roads or meet a friend for coffee (unfortunately only Starbucks open but it's bearable once a year ).
Small family, no kids (luckily )
I'll see the family in the afternoon/evening


----------



## Milkfloat (9 Dec 2019)

Only as a kid when I got a new bike. I have two kids myself (who don't want bikes at christmas), so even getting out of the house at all is an achievement in itself.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2019)

There's no reason at all why you can't go out for an hour or so for a bit of quiet cycling me time.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2019)

I get up nice and early and get an hour in and am usually home before anyone has even stirred.


----------



## burndust (9 Dec 2019)

always!


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Dec 2019)

I sometimes go and do a short ride, whilst dinner is cooking, it beats watching ( insert crappy Christmas film )


----------



## Sharky (9 Dec 2019)

Rarely on Christmas Day, but I used to go out on Boxing Day, treating it like the first day of the new year and resetting my mileage counter back to zero. Thus giving myself a long January and more time to hit my Jan targets.

Just as enthusiastic, but have family commitments this year, so will probably mean no cycling.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Dec 2019)

NYD is when the proper cyclists cycle - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-years-day-2020-manchester-ride-35miles-10am-start.254434


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2019)

Christmas is an opportunity to maximise commercial sales. Going for a bike ride is nothing compared to some of the things that happen in the name of Christmas.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Dec 2019)

Road or trainer,every year I do something


----------



## Smudge (9 Dec 2019)

Yes..... To the pub.


----------



## Stompier (9 Dec 2019)

Usually CBA on xmas day. Traditional 30 miler on boxing day though, weather permitting.


----------



## Drago (9 Dec 2019)

Smudge said:


> Yes..... To the pub.


For christmas dinner.


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Dec 2019)

I'd like to but my mum won't let me


----------



## Smudge (9 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> For christmas dinner.



No, for a few beers.


----------



## numbnuts (9 Dec 2019)

On my naturist site we have a similar question each year “will you be naked for Christmas day”


----------



## lazybloke (9 Dec 2019)

We usually plan a boxing day walk, as there never seems to be time (or inclination) on 25th.
Anyway, have got the father-in-law on xmas day, and i'm doing all the cooking. Haven't thought any further than that. I doubt i'd have any opportunity during daylight.


----------



## MichaelW2 (9 Dec 2019)

I usually get inspired to put on a burst of speed, hit the verge and jump a barbed wire fence. It rarely ends well for me.


----------



## fossyant (9 Dec 2019)

Nope, usually busy prepping dinner or just chilling. This year we are hoping for a small lie in - we'll be up before the Teens, but haven't got to arrange a 'big family get together' this year. We've got a quick Nursing Home visit, then are cooking/eating for just 4 of us. Probably out Boxing Day for a spin - not doing sales.

TBH, being off road, getting filthy and the following clean up isn't something I'll be planning for Christmas Day. I did used to go out on Christmas Eve, but the roads were usually a bit busy with last minute shoppers - MTB now, so only the odd drunk to contend with.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (9 Dec 2019)

I used to ride to MiL's for Xmas celebrations. That changed when they moved 120 miles away.


----------



## rikki (9 Dec 2019)

twentysix by twentyfive said:


> I used to ride to MiL's for Xmas celebrations. That changed when they moved 120 miles away.


Good excuse to arrive late, or leave early.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Dec 2019)

rikki said:


> Good excuse to arrive late, or leave early.


careful - you'll have the 70s police on to you.


----------



## Vantage (9 Dec 2019)

I will be this year as I'm on my own. Kids are off to their mums weather permitting, so just me and the doggy.


----------



## Milzy (9 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> Yep, weather permitting. I either go on my own and enjoy the low traffic, bus free roads or meet a friend for coffee (unfortunately only Starbucks open but it's bearable once a year ).
> Small family, no kids (luckily )
> I'll see the family in the afternoon/evening


Who would work Christmas Day in Starbucks? They must be skint.


----------



## Stompier (9 Dec 2019)

Milzy said:


> Who would work Christmas Day in Starbucks? They must be skint.



Because most people only work when they want to, right? Double time means xmas shifts are usually really popular.


----------



## triglavsky (9 Dec 2019)

no reason not to if you have the time and weather is allowing.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2019)

I have been out on Christmas Day a few times. The roads do tend to be quieter than usual, but I was surprised that they weren't quieter still. I probably encountered 50-100 cars one Christmas morning.

One year I was rushing to get a ride in before Christmas dinner and didn't have time to clean my bike when I got back. The chain had got covered in salty grit and rusted solid overnight!


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2019)

Stompier said:


> Because most people only work when they want to, right? Double time means xmas shifts are usually really popular.


Indeed, and for many people Christmas Day is ultimately no different to any other day. Also, working will give people company which they may not otherwise have (or get them away from the family and especially their children  )


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2019)

ColinJ said:


> I have been out on Christmas Day a few times. The roads do tend to be quieter than usual, but I was surprised that they weren't quieter still. I probably encountered 50-100 cars one Christmas morning.
> 
> One year I was rushing to get a ride in before Christmas dinner and didn't have time to clean my bike when I got back. The chain had got covered in salty grit and rusted solid overnight!


Christmas morning is busy with people going elsewhere. I expect around lunchtime would be quietest. I like it as there are no psycho bus drivers around!


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> Christmas morning is busy with people going elsewhere. I expect around lunchtime would be quietest. I like it as there are no psycho bus drivers around!


Yes, the traffic was cars only. No doubt, people out delivering presents and visiting friends and family.

Aaargh - I have just had a flashback half a century to Christmas with my grumpy dad... He'd be sitting in his armchair facing towards the front garden. Visitors would arrive and be strolling up the path when his growling deep voice would boom out "_What the hell are *THEY *doing coming round on Christmas morning!_" I'm sure that they would have heard him... it made me cringe every time!


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Yes, the traffic was cars only. No doubt, people out delivering presents and visiting friends and family.


You get a fair amount of church traffic too I expect between 9.30 and noonish


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> You get a fair amount of church traffic too I expect between 9.30 and noonish


Ah, yes - my atheist mind didn't even consider that!


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2019)

Roads busier than usual around 10.30 on Christmas Eve and then around 1am too


----------



## Threevok (9 Dec 2019)

The youngest boy has a new bike for Xmas.

I doubt if I will take him out on it until Boxing Day though (weather permitting) as I will be too busy cooking the Dinner.

It will be too dark and i'll be too stuffed afterwards

Plus it takes two bottles of wine to make my perfect dinner (Most of which goes into me during the cooking process)


----------



## wormo (9 Dec 2019)

Too busy Christmas day as I cook the dinner. Boxing Day is a me day so will be out for 50 miler weather permitting.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (9 Dec 2019)

Mine are visiting their mum this year too. Works on a rotation. Without other family, it’s me, the chooks, a lizard and the tortoise. They aren’t great company, so bike it is. Being invited by friends just feels awkward. Always a nice gesture but awkward.


----------



## Bazzer (9 Dec 2019)

ISTR there is someone on here who likes to ride into central London on Christmas Day, for the pleasure of crossing Westminster Bridge, or one of the other bridges crossing the Thames, when there is barely any traffic.


----------



## robgul (9 Dec 2019)

I usually try and get out for my usual 20 mile circuit on Christmas morning, weather permitting - bracing myself for the remainder of the day (I don't like Christmas much) 

Rob


----------



## Smudge (9 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> Indeed, and for many people Christmas Day is ultimately no different to any other day. Also, working will give people company which they may not otherwise have (or get them away from the family and especially their children  )



I used to work all over Christmas, including Christmas day. Some years i would stay on and do new years as well.
Admittedly i was a lot younger then. It was working at a holiday camp and it was one long party for us live in staff. I used to enjoy it so much i probably would have done it for nothing.


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2019)

Bazzer said:


> ISTR there is someone on here who likes to ride into central London on Christmas Day, for the pleasure of crossing Westminster Bridge, or one of the other bridges crossing the Thames, when there is barely any traffic.


Sounds like a great idea. Must check out which coffee shops are open


----------



## Threevok (9 Dec 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, yes - my atheist mind didn't even consider that!



Don't forget Chris Rea either


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> Sounds like a great idea. Must check out which coffee shops are open


Some spoons may be open. Decent coffee. And scrooge would applaud the free refills.My london local from memory opens until about 3, then closes. I know this as i wandered down early one christmas day evening to find it all dark.
On the riding i will try to get round a certain holy hill in the morning - will be doing the cooking but not eating until 3 or 4. Means i can get by on just one proper meal.
Last year seem to remember that i arrived after a partial hill ride at one of my favourite churches at christmas day chucking out time - was sympathised with by the leavers but seem to remember that i, politely, put their minds at rest by informing that I was an atheist.


----------



## Threevok (9 Dec 2019)

There must be a Cafe Nero or Starbucks open somewhere on Xmas day.

Where will all the atheists and Non-Christians go, to work on their novels ?


----------



## Soltydog (9 Dec 2019)

Last year was the first for a while I didn't ride, as it was my 50th & my parents & brother were over. SWMBO gives me grief if I go out cycling whilst they are here 


Smudge said:


> Yes..... To the pub.


My local is open 12-2 for the first time this year on Christmas day, so my ride might just coincide with that too


----------



## Smudge (9 Dec 2019)

Soltydog said:


> My local is open 12-2 for the first time this year on Christmas day, so my ride might just coincide with that too



Its gotta be done. One of the best things about cycling is the fact you can have a few beers and ride home.
One of the pubs in my town is even open on Christmas day evening, from 9pm til whenever, for regulars only.
I may partake in that as well.


----------



## Smudge (9 Dec 2019)

For anyone wondering, i'm not an alcoholic, i just like beer.... a bit too much


----------



## Threevok (9 Dec 2019)

Smudge said:


> For anyone wondering, i'm not an alcoholic, i just like beer.... a bit too much



As your avatar once said "the only dangerous amount of alcohol - is none"


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Dec 2019)

Milzy said:


> Who would work Christmas Day in Starbucks? They must be skint.



Some people are quite willing to work on Christmas Day. 

My youngest daughter (single, no children), always volunteers to work Christmas Day, so she can get paid higher rate, and, have New Year's day off, to nurse her hang-over.

It does mean I have to put on my taxi driver outfit, to give her a lift to work, since no buses or Metro. 

Tips aren't very good.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Dec 2019)

Always used to go out on the tandem for an hour while dinner cooked with kids in trailer/ tagalong/ own bikes, tinsel streaming from all our helmets. Now teenagers, they wouldn't be seen dead doing that!

Happy days.


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Some spoons may be open. Decent coffee. And scrooge would applaud the free refills.My london local from memory opens until about 3, then closes. I know this as i wandered down early one christmas day evening to find it all dark.
> On the riding i will try to get round a certain holy hill in the morning - will be doing the cooking but not eating until 3 or 4. Means i can get by on just one proper meal.
> Last year seem to remember that i arrived after a partial hill ride at one of my favourite churches at christmas day chucking out time - was sympathised with by the leavers but seem to remember that i, politely, put their minds at rest by informing that I was an atheist.


Try to avoid Spoons myself (horrible Brexit man)
Used to occasionally go for Tuesday steak but as I’ve stopped eating meat, the chain has nil appeal


----------



## confusedcyclist (9 Dec 2019)

I ride for transport, and since I've got no place to go, let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.


----------



## nickyboy (9 Dec 2019)

No

There are 364 other days less family oriented than Xmas Day. It's a time for spending with the family, rather than me selfishly going off for a solo bike ride, regardless of whether I want to or not


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2019)

nickyboy said:


> No
> 
> There are 364 other days less family oriented than Xmas Day. It's a time for spending with the family, rather than me selfishly going off for a solo bike ride, regardless of whether I want to or not


I’d only spend the time in bed or in front of the TV alone so... (I work 200 odd of the other 364 days, and spend about 20 of them away on holiday)
(I’ll go to midnight mass rather than the child (in)fest(ed) Christmas Day services)


----------



## roubaixtuesday (9 Dec 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Has anyone been out cycling on Christmas day ?
> 
> Ive never done it - always had the kids family & dog to think of - but the kids and dog are older now - so tempted this year
> 
> Or is Christmas family time to be cherished - and no cycling on that day ?



Can an option "go for a cycle with the family" be included  ?


----------



## I like Skol (9 Dec 2019)

nickyboy said:


> No
> 
> There are 364 other days less family oriented than Xmas Day. It's a time for spending with the family, rather than me selfishly going off for a solo bike ride, regardless of whether I want to or not


You don't have to ride alone, you can always call at mine and see if I am allowed to play out....


----------



## Milzy (9 Dec 2019)

nickyboy said:


> No
> 
> There are 364 other days less family oriented than Xmas Day. It's a time for spending with the family, rather than me selfishly going off for a solo bike ride, regardless of whether I want to or not


I used to think exactly the same. I reckon I could squeeze an hour in before the outlaws arrive. However what’s point in one hour? May as well do a few hours on Boxing Day.


----------



## Moodyman (9 Dec 2019)

Christmas rides are brill.


----------



## sheddy (9 Dec 2019)

+ve - little traffic
-ve - drunk drivers


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2019)

Threevok said:


> Don't forget Chris Rea either


I couldn't forget - I didn't have a clue what you were talking about!

I assume it was this...



That was released when I was very busy at work and wasn't really listening to any music.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (9 Dec 2019)

I like Skol said:


> NYD is when the proper cyclists cycle - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-years-day-2020-manchester-ride-35miles-10am-start.254434



A proper cyclist would start the new year with an imperial century


----------



## I like Skol (9 Dec 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> A proper cyclist would start the new year with an imperial century


My 2 sons should be with me so it will collectively be a century.....


----------



## Saluki (9 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> Yep, weather permitting. I either go on my own and enjoy the low traffic, bus free roads or meet a friend for coffee (unfortunately only Starbucks open but it's bearable once a year ).
> Small family, no kids (luckily )
> I'll see the family in the afternoon/evening


Starbucks open on Christmas Day! Good to know as getting a min ride warmer is tricky on Xmas day.


----------



## Javabob (9 Dec 2019)

Probably going to this year as youngest is getting a new bike. So will probably be up & down the road outside the house.


----------



## Blue Hills (9 Dec 2019)

Nice to see a few folk continuing the perverse (in view of brit weather) tradition of bikes as christmas presents. Well remember me and parents looking out the window on christmas day at kids riding their new bikes around.


----------



## Venod (9 Dec 2019)

I have ridden on Christmas Day on occasions, but I have never enjoyed it as much as my Christmas Day runs, I used to do a 10 miler on Christmas Day I was always amazed how many runners were out exchanging greetings on passing, they say you never see a happy runner, I used to smile at everybody, you could see the disappointment when they realised running made people happy.


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2019)

Saluki said:


> Starbucks open on Christmas Day! Good to know as getting a min ride warmer is tricky on Xmas day.


The Kingston Upon Thames one is, others around here weren't last year. Some petrol stations might be open wth their Costa machines or Wild bean at BP?


----------



## Mike_P (9 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> Christmas morning is busy with people going elsewhere. I expect around lunchtime would be quietest.


Not necessarily with people travelling for dinner at a pub, friends, relatives and Christmas dinners taking place later than normal at pubs etc due to the sheer number of bookings. One of my longest waits to get across the A59 at Menwith Hill was on a Christmas day ride a few years ago.


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2019)

Mike_P said:


> Not necessarily with people travelling for dinner at a pub, friends, relatives and Christmas dinners taking place later than normal at pubs etc due to the sheer number of bookings. One of my longest waits to get across the A59 at Menwith Hill was on a Christmas day ride a few years ago.


Depends what you deem lunchtime


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Dec 2019)

Played golf xmas day, cycled, done most things... Beauty of not having kids.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Dec 2019)

Can be a quiet day to ride if you time it for when everyone is sat down to their Christmas dinner


----------



## davidphilips (9 Dec 2019)

Last Christmas went out with a club member very early still dark,had a great cycle, back before every one was up in my house so a really great result just a pity he can not go this year might end up solo for an hour or two weather permitting?


----------



## annedonnelly (9 Dec 2019)

I usually do. I discovered last year that around 2pm on Christmas afternoon is a really quiet time to be out. I've no idea why...


----------



## Boon 51 (9 Dec 2019)

Every Christmas day and Boxing day and New Years day.


----------



## DSK (9 Dec 2019)

In my younger days I used to take the motorbike for a good blast, knowing the roads would be quiet etc.

I'm getting a new bike next weekend and to be honest the Xmas period will be my only time to get some miles in. I do not drink so looking forward to perhaps a mid-morning ride but, I find the road are busier through xmas than what they used to be with perhaps and increased numbers of drink drivers.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Dec 2019)

Not on Christmas Day as will be too busy 
Mr M and big brother golfing on Boxing Day so I will please myself and weather permitting will be off on an epic ride, flask and sandwiches in tow 😄


----------



## Jenkins (10 Dec 2019)

Weather permitting I will be out for the Festive 50k mid morning before heading round to mum's for dinner, and possibly the same on Boxing Day as well.

As for New Year's Day (again weather permitting) - I aim to repeat last year's metric 100 if i can get going in time


----------



## slowmotion (10 Dec 2019)

I've learned not to go out in the evening. By then, the ethanol has well and truly fubared my motor coordination.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (10 Dec 2019)

New Years Day is a tradition for us weather permitting. Start as we mean to go on.


----------



## skudupnorth (10 Dec 2019)

If the kids don’t come to the farm with me then I might get a cheeky commute ride to feed my critters at school


----------



## cyberknight (10 Dec 2019)

ianrauk said:


> There's no reason at all why you can't go out for an hour or so for a bit of quiet cycling me time.


your joking right ?
X mas means kids cant sleep the night before because their excited which means i get no sleep then we have the clan descend on us for the day so its play the happy host .
By the time everyone's gone im running on caffeine and sugar rush till i zonk out


----------



## Globalti (10 Dec 2019)

Try being in a city like Lagos where it's important to visit extended family and be seen making generous donations in church; Sundays and big festivals can be the worst days for local traffic.


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2019)

cyberknight said:


> By the time everyone's gone im running on caffeine WINE and sugar rush BEER till i zonk out



Fixed it. 


My two are Teens, so won't be up !


----------



## fossyant (10 Dec 2019)

I like Skol said:


> You don't have to ride alone, you can always call at mine and see if I am allowed to play out....



That will both of you with sore ears !


----------



## iandg (10 Dec 2019)

Always been a family day for me and never cycled on xmas day. I worked for a 24/7 service as a Biomedical Scientist in an NHS hospital laboratory for over 30 years so when I was not working xmas day there was all the more reason to be at home with my family.

Edit: I may have cycle commuted at some time in the past on xmas day.


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Dec 2019)

I have a tendency to cycle on both Christmas and New Years since nieces and nephews have grown up, nice to have a bit of exercise and not be underfoot in the kitchen. No big roasted fowl to lift from the oven for basting, etc. so I'm not really required for a couple of ham steaks. New Years is always the day to start your mileage for the year . Even if it is -10 C, like it is here, this morning.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Dec 2019)

Jenkins said:


> Weather permitting I will be out for the Festive 50k mid morning before heading round to mum's for dinner, and possibly the same on Boxing Day as well.
> 
> As for New Year's Day (again weather permitting) - I aim to repeat last year's metric 100 if i can get going in time


Whoa! You my friend need to get a life. There is more to living than cycling you know?


fossyant said:


> That will both of you with sore ears !


No. Mrs Skol likes Nickyboy, she thinks he is cultured and a good influence on me....


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2019)

cyberknight said:


> your joking right ?
> X mas means kids cant sleep the night before because their excited which means i get no sleep then we have the clan descend on us for the day so its play the happy host .
> By the time everyone's gone im running on caffeine and sugar rush till i zonk out




No joke.
Even with kids I managed to get out for an hour or so.
It's not hard.


----------



## mangid (10 Dec 2019)

Yep, I get up at the normal time (4:40 and normally get 40 under the belt before starting prep for lunch and anybody else is up). Absolutely gloriously quiet.


----------



## vickster (10 Dec 2019)

You get up at 4.40?!! Willingly?!!


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Dec 2019)

Yes, from the pub to home at about 1 on Christmas morning, gets it out of the way to leave more time for gluttony during Christmas day and night. I live in the middle of nowhere now and there is no novelty in the day being quiet, its always quiet. I like a short walk in the forest while the dead beast roasts at home, after being in fresh air the cooking smells on returning are something to savour.
For that reason alone you should get out for an hour on wheels or feet, if you are having a nice festive dinner you will appreciate it a little more if you can find time to leave the house and breathe fresh air, your porch doesn't count as getting out for some air.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Dec 2019)

ianrauk said:


> No joke.
> Even with kids I managed to get out for an hour or so.
> It's not hard.


mine were up at 4 am last year after keeping me awake all night no joke sometimes it is that hard .


----------



## cyberknight (10 Dec 2019)

fossyant said:


> Fixed it.
> 
> 
> My two are Teens, so won't be up !


dont really drink mate a pint a week max


----------



## Dec66 (10 Dec 2019)

I'm planning to. In Lanzarote


----------



## Dave7 (10 Dec 2019)

I used to play golf christmas day. Its only the weather that would prevent a short 10/15 miler.
Of course the TV is so good on christmas day its difficult to leave it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Dec 2019)

Yes, on the 25th/26th/31st & 1st

I'll be riding to work on all 4


----------



## Bhitucyclist (10 Dec 2019)

I wont be ! I am in india roads are not safe for cyclists ! Thats my excuse 😜


----------



## Bhitucyclist (10 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> Yep, weather permitting. I either go on my own and enjoy the low traffic, bus free roads or meet a friend for coffee (unfortunately only Starbucks open but it's bearable once a year ).
> Small family, no kids (luckily )
> I'll see the family in the afternoon/evening


I will do that on 1st ! Start the year with a good ride !


----------



## Rusty Nails (10 Dec 2019)

If it's sunny then I'll go for ride along the coast.

I don't mind riding in the rain, but I don't love it, and I'm not voluntarily doing something I don't love on Christmas day.


----------



## Slick (10 Dec 2019)

It's definitely okay, especially now the kids are older, the only real issue I've ever found is the feeling everyone else is looking at you wondering if your either a bit of a head case or just a bit special. 

Truth be told, my Christmas day in the not too dim and distant past was to spend it with my wife and parents and my dad and I would always go and play golf after a huge breakfast obviously. Some years others in the family would join us, but the only real constant was dad and I and now that's gone, a spin on the bike reminiscing on Christmas past is quite cathartic.


----------



## mangid (11 Dec 2019)

vickster said:


> You get up at 4.40?!! Willingly?!!



Routine


----------



## jongooligan (11 Dec 2019)

When the kids were really young we'd drive down to my owd lass's on Christmas morning. Mrs. jg would drop me off about 40 miles away and I'd ride the rest arriving just in time for a shower before dinner. On the downside I'd have to do the washing up.

This year I've entered the Festive 500 so will be looking to get 30 odd miles in before dinner. When everyone falls asleep in the afternoon I'll mebbe sneak out for another 15 - 20 miles.


----------



## Bhitucyclist (11 Dec 2019)

Slick said:


> It's definitely okay, especially now the kids are older, the only real issue I've ever found is the feeling everyone else is looking at you wondering if your either a bit of a head case or just a bit special.
> 
> Truth be told, my Christmas day in the not too dim and distant past was to spend it with my wife and parents and my dad and I would always go and play golf after a huge breakfast obviously. Some years others in the family would join us, but the only real constant was dad and I and now that's gone, a spin on the bike reminiscing on Christmas past is quite cathartic.


I know the feeling... so many things i miss sharing with dad 😔


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Dec 2019)

Bhitucyclist said:


> I know the feeling... so many things i miss sharing with dad 😔


Having lost my dad on the 28th December last year, this will be my first Christmas without him too. The weather forecast is currently looking quite good for Christmas Day. I might just get out on the bike and lose myself in memories.


----------



## Slick (12 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Having lost my dad on the 28th December last year, this will be my first Christmas without him too. The weather forecast is currently looking quite good for Christmas Day. I might just get out on the bike and lose myself in memories.


Sounds like a great idea. 👍


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2019)

I have a friend stopping but we are (supposedly?) not '_doing_' Christmas. As another person who lost a parent at Christmas I have lost whatever little interest I once had in it. Going out for a brisk 50 km ride would be a pleasant alternative as long as the weather turns out okay.


----------



## Apollonius (12 Dec 2019)

Went out quite late in the afternoon on Christmas Day about 5 years ago. Got a puncture 9 miles from home just as it was getting dark. In those days I was using metal tyre levers, and put one of them through the wall of my tyre in the dark. Had to drag Mrs A away from TV for rescue. Not popular.


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Having lost my dad on the 28th December last year, this will be my first Christmas without him too. The weather forecast is currently looking quite good for Christmas Day. I might just get out on the bike and lose myself in memories.


Have a wonderful ride mo, and great memories, but am intrigued by your long long term weather forecast. Are you privy to secret knowledge from the other side?
Am sure the day will be fine one way or another. My dad was buried on a very blustery wet northern day and i couldn't help but think he would have found it funny.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Dec 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> My dad was buried on a very blustery wet northern day and i couldn't help but think he would have found it funny.


My dad died on Bonfire Night so that rather put me off fireworks!  The funeral took place on a horrid November day - black clouds, driving rain, and horrendously gusting winds.

We had filed into a small church in Coventry and the minister started to deliver his words. "_Dearly beloved, we are gathered here today to celebra..."

*KERCRASH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_

Whoever had been the last one in had forgotten to close the church door behind them and a savage gust caught it and slammed it shut. A horrified silence fell upon the congregation. My frail old Scottish mum leaned over to me, squeezed my arm, and her quiet voice reverberated round the church - "_Och, Colin, trust your father to go out with a bang!_" Much laughter in the church, and quite a few tears. The minister smiled, and started again...


----------



## Spooner2015 (17 Dec 2019)

Depending on the weather, I frequently cycle into central London Christmas morning from around 5am. Its fantastic. No traffic or people and you can cycle anywhere you like with just the odd police patrol car for company. With the City all lit up in the dark and no one around it's pretty magical. i recommend it but get out early because after 8am the place starts filling up and it's just like a regular Sunday.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Dec 2019)

Spooner2015 said:


> Depending on the weather, I frequently cycle into central London Christmas morning from around 5am. Its fantastic. No traffic or people and you can cycle anywhere you like with just the odd police patrol car for company. With the City all lit up in the dark and no one around it's pretty magical. i recommend it but get out early because after 8am the place starts filling up and it's just like a regular Sunday.


There used to be a very regular london group (casual pootle) ride round london on christmas day. I really enjoyed it, went a few times, there were always a fair few folk I knew from the london lcc groups. I"d go for the morning bit then pedal home to sort lunch. I don't think it happens anymore due to really wierd stuff that was part of other wierd stuff. Yes folks christmas was hijacked. Nowt so twisted as some folk.


----------



## ukbabz (18 Dec 2019)

I want too, but visiting my family and won't have a bike with me (and wife wouldn't be happy being dumped with my family). Compromise is I'll do park run on xmas morning instead to at least get something in.


----------



## Booyaa (18 Dec 2019)

Getting my little lad his first road bike so will hopefully get out to test it out with him.


----------



## HLaB (18 Dec 2019)

I used to ride on Christmas day but I found although the roads were quieter they were far from empty and those folk were in too much or rush and/ or too stressed to notice other folk. It was stress I could do without. Good will to all men


----------



## VeloMule (19 Dec 2019)

I try to ride every xmas day, number of miles depends on how early I get up - return in time for the afternoon festivities that ensue.
(If the weather is crap I might try a half hour run - in a vain bid to offset the calories ahead!)


----------



## Algarvecycling (20 Dec 2019)

My training programme for my next race commences on the 22nd...so I'll be training on the 25th! I'll just have to be back in time for Xmas lunch so as not to upset my wife. 😄

Xmas Eve will be a longer ride with my club mates. Repeat for New Year!


----------



## Tenkaykev (20 Dec 2019)

Last Christmas day I tootled down to parkrun on my tinsel bedecked Brommie.

I usually volunteer at my local parkrun but thought I would have a run, as it was Christmas day and bound to be quiet. 

Over a thousand people turned out to run, a record number for our event. 
I suppose everyone had the same idea, never seen so many Santas, Elves, and reindeer antler bedecked people in one place.


----------



## kingrollo (20 Dec 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Having lost my dad on the 28th December last year, this will be my first Christmas without him too. The weather forecast is currently looking quite good for Christmas Day. I might just get out on the bike and lose myself in memories.



I was dreading the first Christmas without mom and dad (lost both 3 months apart) . It wasn't as bad as I thought. I tried to do what mom and dad had done all those years - going the extra mile - all those daft little things - little table presents - indoor fireworks - quizzes and a few of my own ideas as well.
Sure you will be fine.


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Dec 2019)

MontyVeda said:


> I'd like to but my mum won't let me


update:

I'm allowed to do half a ride... the bike's going in the boot when Mum picks me up to take us up to my sister's, then I'll be cycling back; only 14 miles down the Lune Valley, but a nice 14 miles


----------



## DCLane (24 Dec 2019)

Son no. 2 has a team ride live on Facebook at 5.30am. However a parent (i.e. me  ) will probably need to be around to make sure all the technology works OK.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Dec 2019)

Was out the door just after 05:00, got back around 07:20, tad over 35 miles done. Missus was moving around upstairs but kids (say kids, youngest is 19) still in bed.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Dec 2019)

I'm going to have a flat-bar pootle for a couple of hours. Weather is nice and calm today whereas yesterday was a bit blustery and the forecast for tomorrow looks like it might be drizzling for much of the daylight hours and breezy. 
Due to the weather being really shite for weeks, I haven't ridden anywhere near as much as I would have liked since September. Make the most of it when it's relatively pleasant. Riding in wind and rain just to keep my mileage up is NOT my idea of fun.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Dec 2019)

half hour turbo sesh
kids kept me awake till gone 2 am up at 5.45 😩


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (25 Dec 2019)

My pootle ended up being rather more than two hours, since I don't have a water bottle cage on my hack Pioneer, so it seemed perfectly reasonable to go in the pub mid-ride and rehydrate myself with a couple of ales. Not that I need much persuasion anyway.....


----------



## Ian H (25 Dec 2019)

A quick 45k today. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/2955673733


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Dec 2019)

Nope, we did our traditional countryside walk but pub wasn't open this time, so had to wait till we got back. Probably grab a ride tomorrow morning.


----------



## Sunny Portrush (25 Dec 2019)

Got all my gear together, stuck the turkey in the oven and got out for an hour or so - lovely day here


----------



## Jenkins (25 Dec 2019)

Beautiful sunny day here as well so I got out for just over a couple of hours this morning for 35 miles in the countryside then, after a shower & shave, another 7 mile round trip to mum's for Christmas dinner.


----------



## Milzy (25 Dec 2019)

No no no, not with a 4 year old loving the day. It’s a good rest day, there’s always Boxing Day to ride when there’s no family visits. 
Don’t get me started on the festive 500. Big impact on your immune system if you’re used to turbo trainer. Also by the time you’ve got your 500 k done there’s not much rest time before been back to work. Then you’ll be thinking where did the time go? 
Be sensible, spend time with loved ones & ride smart.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2019)

We were out for 17km before dinner.


----------



## gizmo1994 (26 Dec 2019)

65kms and Christmas lunch in the sun.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2019)

gizmo1994 said:


> 65kms and Christmas lunch in the sun.
> View attachment 497910


Im not jealous 😁 Where are you?


----------



## Booyaa (26 Dec 2019)

Had a nice wee 10k to try out the boys bike. Even managed a pint.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (26 Dec 2019)

Managed just under an hour today, after the rain stopped but before it got dark. Only saw one other rider and a couple of dog walkers, very few people about at all.


----------



## Threevok (27 Dec 2019)

Turns out I did get out for a hour on Xmas day after all.

As it was the only day rain wasn't forecast, I got to take the youngest out on his new BMX in the morning.


----------



## CXRAndy (27 Dec 2019)

I dont ride outside during winter unless its to a warm climate. Ive been cycling every day, hope to complete 14 day challenge on Zwift over Xmas


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 Dec 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> I dont ride outside during winter unless its to a warm climate.



I can understand not riding in crappy wet & windy weather - I avoid it myself, but Xmas Day was one of the nicest calm dry days we've had in ages and the temp was just cool, not cold enough for any risk of black ice. I'm intending to have another hour or two ride out both today and tomorrow if the weather holds, to work off some of the festive food & beer. It's more pleasant riding when the roads are quieter as well.


----------



## gizmo1994 (27 Dec 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Im not jealous 😁 Where are you?



We are in Poitou-Charentes, France. We made the whole day of it, stopping off at friends for a few drinks on the way home. 12 hours in all.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Dec 2019)

Nice, we had a 60 F day and sunshine. Most of the bikes I saw were electric.


----------



## Vantage (27 Dec 2019)

I didn't get out. 
I was up most of the night with a sore shoulder and had the girls all day as the ex came up with some excuse not to have them herself. 
I did have a Guinness though 
New years day I can forget about too as the other half wants to spend that day with me. Bleh.


----------

